
Google Glass will reportedly be manufactured in the US - chewymouse
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/27/4153866/google-glass-will-reportedly-be-manufactured-in-the-us
======
benologist
Rewrite of
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ead42b3a-96ab-11e2-a77c-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ead42b3a-96ab-11e2-a77c-00144feabdc0.html)

------
pasbesoin
s/manufactured/assembled/

